# *warning* serious leaf fetish



## pilgrim (Aug 17, 2004)

first I had a dust fetish, now I'm in love with leaves  :shock:    




























well thats the load of them, I hope they're not too dark, they look good on my monitor, but it has been known to be too dark..  :? 

I would love to hear your guy's comments, input, etc..

Troy


----------



## malachite (Aug 17, 2004)

The third one is way too cool. Somewhat like an idea I've been working on as of late, just not with leaves. Well done...............


----------



## Karalee (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah Im really digging that third one. What was your setup for the first 2?


----------



## santino (Aug 18, 2004)

I really like your work, you emphasize your pics with that frames which is great! And they ain't too dark on my monitor


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 18, 2004)

#1, #2  8)


----------



## Artemis (Aug 18, 2004)

wow great work...but How do you get them to look like they are floating...how do you get the background completely black?


----------



## Not Neve (Aug 18, 2004)

I love leaves!  And these are nicely done.  Do tell us more about how you did them.


----------



## Alison (Aug 18, 2004)

I really like the third one. I would hang that in my house for sure.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 18, 2004)

I love #1 and #2


----------



## pilgrim (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks guy's 

they were all floating in the water, even the first two. The background is black in the first two because the water was much darker, and I don't know if you guys could tell or not, but that was water on the edges of the leaves.

Good to hear they arn't too dark either


----------



## youyesyou (Aug 18, 2004)

i may just be weird, but i like the last one the best. i've always had a thing for the abstract. i especially like what you did to the frame. it took an ordinary photo and made it really stand out.


----------



## pilgrim (Aug 18, 2004)

youyesyou said:
			
		

> i may just be weird, but i like the last one the best. i've always had a thing for the abstract. i especially like what you did to the frame. it took an ordinary photo and made it really stand out.



 :shock:  I think your the first person who has seen that photo and liked it  :shock: 
I showed it to my parents and they just thought I was weird


----------



## youyesyou (Aug 19, 2004)

pilgrim said:
			
		

> youyesyou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i really do  like it a lot. but if i had to make a suggestion, i would say you should movie it up into the upper right hand corner a tad more.


----------

